# Can they be sued?



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

As I posted in other threads, my ex in-laws are not letting my ex-wife to return to me.

But it doesn't stop there. They do not let her talk to me at all. Well that would not make me worry about it if my wife and I didn't have a child together.

We need to talk about the child. The child is only 2 and needs maximum care from both of us, but she is allowed to talk to me about the child only in an emergency case.

Also, the courts here (when it comes to fighting for child custody) the courts here like when the child sees parents sometimes together. 

*I believe that our baby needs to see us together*

If I went to police, my wife would deny it all to protect her family. 

I have 2 questions. 

1. Can they be sued or brought to the attention of the authorities for MAKING my wife not talk/return to me. For making our child not seeing his parents together and for emotionally abusing her and of course ruining our marriage.

2. If yes, then I would need evidence. *Is it legal to collect evidence by video recording my wife confessing it all to me?* I haven't collected any evidence yet but I would if it was legal to do it this way.

And of course, I wouldn't sue them immediately, I would do it only as a last result. If they in meantime changed or if my wife made her own decisions instead of being forced and brainwashed, then I would not proceed it to the police or court.

Please advice


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

how old is your ex-wife? why are you seperated in the first place? Were you abusive?


----------



## l0v3elc (Apr 14, 2009)

As to the video evidence it is allowed in civil courts even without the person knowing they are being recorded. Obviously this isn't a criminal case so yes it is allowed and is legal.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry just read your other posts....

I doubt they can be sued, and by your other posts, if I were her family, I also would keep you away until you straighten things out. You need to work some things out and get your life in order. 


You must understand they are protecting their daughter.

Get your life in order and then work it back, by demanding to see your wife is not going to work, she will tell you whatever you want to hear to calm you down and not excite you or anger you.

Do it for your kids sake, and get your life back in order. 

do it for yourself.


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for your advice. Thats what my parents say too. I will work hard to 'redeem' myself and maybe they will change too.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well I can't take sides here, but I am just saying, I would be a protective father, and she doesn't sound like a wimpy girl if she fought with you, she sounds more head strong.

But anyway, you would need to file a court motion to have rigths to see your child, you are not divorced? correct? Talk to lawyer and see what your state law dictates in this instance. You can not trespass onto their property, but since you are still legally married and no restraining order is filed, then it is touch and go, contact a lawyer or an organization to help fathers out.

but by demanding and being aggressive is not going to work, you need to be more diplomatic.


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

Well that all sounds good but what worries me the most is, they are turning her against me completely. She already told me she wants divorce and all but after I told her that I will help her with her (our) debt she changed a bit.

But they are forcing her to divorce me. 

On the other hand she could keep secret contact with me if she really wanted to but instead she says how her family made her "understand" that her marriage was a bad one.

Then she complained to me that it is hard for her without the child when she has to work which I completely understand. She said "could you drive him to me everyday after work to be with him at least a couple of hours" but I offered her that a month ago and she didn't say nothing about it. But I said yes.

Then I offered that her sisters and her mom babysit so when she comes from work she can be with her child. But she said her sisters "sometimes" have to work and her mom has another child to babysit from her others daughters broken marriage and two kids is too much for her as she is a heart patient.

Then she said she is not working from sunday to tuesday so I should pick up the baby on tuesday again. But then later she asked me to take him on monday. I said why, you dont work on tuesday, right? she said she wants to "rest and prepare for work".

I didn't pick up the child. She misses him so much and has a day off and wants to spend it without him. IDK probably has some plans for tuesday and it is easier without the child.

Complicated situation. :scratchhead:


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Harris... you really need to consult an attorney...

Only an attorney can tell you what your legal options are, if any. wish you luck...


----------

